# Guidance on a Breeder



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Not much info on their website, is there? Sorry, but I can't help you. Maybe someone here will pm you


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Beaucaniche is a member of PF. 

I've not had any dealings with her outside of this forum and Facebook, but she's known and well respected by other breeders that I *am* in contact with.


----------

